# Starlogic M17ANA Monitor Smoking



## bobsgsmn (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a Starlogic M17ANA Monitor, just started smoking. Removed power, disassembled, and found one component fried. The board has it labled as "F1" (fuse), but the image silk screened on the board shows the symbol for a diode. Unfortunantly the device was burned bad enough to not be able to read any part number on it. No luck on finding a schematic or wheather it's a fuse, or a diode used as a fuse. Let alone what the value is. It sets next to the power in connector, 12v DC 4.16 amps.

What is it?

Thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't have a diagram for this either ..

first you say it's a power in connector that should be able to handle 12 V 4.16 Amps .. 
2nd you ay that there it looks like a fuse there but it has a diode symbol .. 

However since it's a power in connector .. and you're astute enough to know the difference between a fuse and a diode .. i will throw you a few crumbs .. maybe you'll be able to use a bit of intuition and use reasonable judgement to decide what it might be ..

knowing what a lot of mfr's do is to change the circuitry .. I would go for the fact that originally it might have been a blocking diode and might have been changed for a resistor .. 

are you sure there are no other components near it that might be considered to be the fuse and it's been confused ..

fuses are sometimes made to look like smooth bodied green resistors .. until they cook ..
if ity has cooked and it was a fuse .. look for the reason that it fried .. something will have stopped functioning ..

I am going to guess here that it's a power pack input that supplies the volts for your monitor to work .. probably an LCD monitor .. 
you'll need to check that the output from your pack is correct in case it has gone overvoltage .. delivering higher volts than designed .. might cause your fuse to blow 

it's also possible the the monitor has a switch mode supply inside .. and that it's stopped oscillating .. result would be a charred fuse ..


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

Don't give up on it! It's a new safety feature in electronic stuff.My geek brother told me about it. Lotta people throwing away good hardware because of it. It's like a diode but current and/or thermally sensitive,they open. Sorry I can't recall what they call the damn things,but they look somewhat similar to a mylar capacitor.


----------

